# QTG - Q Technology Group



## System (4 April 2011)

Q Technology Group Limited (QTG) was formerly known as QRSciences Holdings Limited (QRS).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the QRS thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2000

http://www.qtechnologygroup.com.au


----------

